# Thumbs up for Zylkene Equine.



## ImogenBurrows (10 November 2010)

Some of you may be aware of the launch of Zylkene Equine, a new calmer typd product from Intervet.
For those that aren't see the blurb below....


Zylkène Equine is an apple flavoured, easy to give powder. The contents of the sachet should be mixed with a small amount of food. The average daily intake required is 1/2 sachet for ponies and 1 sachet for horses up to 500kg , 2 sachets if greater than 500kg daily. 
Zylkène Equine is available in boxes of 20 sachets.
Zylkène Equine can be used for both short and long term stress.

Short term stress

For anticipated stressful situations such as travelling or teeth rasping, Zylkène Equine is mixed into the horses feed from two days prior to, and for the duration of, the stress.

Long term stress

For chronic ongoing behavioural problems, Zylkène Equine can be used on a continuous basis. The horses behaviour should be re-evaluated after a 20 day course, ideally with concurrent training and
behavioural therapy, and the daily intake modified if necessary. The period of use can be extended after
the first course if required

Causes of stress in horses
Stress can be caused by many common situations including:
 prolonged confinement e.g. box rest
 a new environment
 new people or new horses
 weaning
 breaking or training
 travelling
 clipping
 vet, farrier or dentist visits

Horses, like humans, experience apprehension and stress in certain situations. Some degree of stress is normal, however if stress becomes excessive it can lead to behavioural problems. Together with behavioural training, Zylkène Equine can help horses cope with challenging situations and facilitate
adaptation to change.

What is Zylkène Equine?

Zylkène Equine is a natural product that has been developed to help horses and ponies overcome difficult or stressful situations. Zylkène Equine favours rapid and smooth adaptation to changing situations. Zylkène has been proven to manage stress in dogs and cats and is widely used in small animal practice. Zylkène Equine contains -casozepine, derived from the milk protein casein. -casozepine causes partial agonism of GABA receptors1 which are involved in the regulation of emotional states. Zylkène Equine has not been associated with side effects such as sedation, disinhibition or memory loss at the recommended level of daily intake. Zylkène Equine is manufactured to human pharmaceutical standards (GMP) and is:
 hypoallergenic
 preservative free
 lactose free


*So....*, me being a cynic and all thought hmmm, which client can I ask to try this.

I picked one who has a naughty, stressed, grumpy 2&1/2 year old filly.  She is a nightmare for the farrier and the owner can only have her trimmed with i/v sedation.  ACP wasn't enough for good control. 

So we tried Zylkene...the farrier was due today (10th) so the owner gave it from 7th onwards.  I also had a scope booked in today to see her later. 

The verdict was brilliant.  The horse was only stressed about one leg with the farrier and only as a passing fancy.  She settled quickly and he was able to do her easily, he commented about the vast improvement. 
I saw her later that day.  She's been brought in from the field alone, (usually a major battle) and remained settled in her stable eating her haylage quietly for sometime prior to me visit.  The owner was impressed! 
When I came to scope her, I remembered she resented her vaccination earlier this year to say the least.  Ok, she still wasn't a fan about the needle to sedate her, but once in, she stood fine.  

If any of the above stress factors apply to your horse, I'd give this a go...it's not cheap but for the short term, certainly worked well on Bliss. 

I'd be interested to here others feedback as it is so new!

Thanks
Hope this is of use to some,
Imogen


----------



## Angelbones (10 November 2010)

Interesting....

Do you think it could be used to help prevent gastric ulcers (if stress induced)? What sort of price is it? Is it a POM?

I'm wondering if it could be used to break a cycle of grumpiness brought on over a period of time by ongoing pain for example where the horse has now been treated but is still displaying his learned behaviour, eg Polo and his 'I hate saddles, its still going to hurt, I now hate rugs being done up and my tummy must still be sore so I'll just continue to be pig' mentality!


----------



## ImogenBurrows (10 November 2010)

Angelbones said:



			Interesting....

Do you think it could be used to help prevent gastric ulcers (if stress induced)? What sort of price is it? Is it a POM?

I'm wondering if it could be used to break a cycle of grumpiness brought on over a period of time by ongoing pain for example where the horse has now been treated but is still displaying his learned behaviour, eg Polo and his 'I hate saddles, its still going to hurt, I now hate rugs being done up and my tummy must still be sore so I'll just continue to be pig' mentality!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a GSM, but defo not POM as it's a nutraceutical, casozepine (which is a derivative a alpha-casein, a milk protein) so you don't have to have him seen...which is good.  I think it's about £3 per sachet so not cheap. 

I'm not sure about the prevention of ulcers link, but may help with the stress of learned behaviour?  I guess the only way to know is to try it and see??? Not sure if it could go through insurance as it's a bit vague - poss could if it was advised to reduce stress associated with rehabilitation from medical condition?? Not sure on that would have to check it out. 

You can always give me a ring to discuss tomorrow - needed to catch up about Polo etc anyway...

ATB
Imogen


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 November 2010)

No experience of using it on horses, but my vet recommended it for our very nervy cat who is prone to stress related cystitis.  Have had quite a bit of disruption at home recently so I tried her on the zylkene, definitely seemed to help her, and she even shared a basket with her sister, previously she had been scrapping with her.


----------



## smiggy (10 November 2010)

Have some small animal clients that swear by it, esp for stressy house wetting cats.
Mind you one of them only buys it when there is a full moon coming as thats when her cat yowls at night


----------



## star (10 November 2010)

smiggy said:



			Have some small animal clients that swear by it, esp for stressy house wetting cats.
Mind you one of them only buys it when there is a full moon coming as thats when her cat yowls at night 

Click to expand...

mmm, i have clients like that too   Yesterday I had to put a cat to sleep which the owner wanted to take home and bury but she wanted to leave it with us for 24hrs first to make sure she didn't bury it alive as she was worried it might try and dig itself out of the grave overnight.


----------



## Loubiepoo (11 November 2010)

Thanks for this Immogen - do you think there is a potential for it to be used as calmer for example when competing (since it is a natural product) or is it more of a sedative? Would it be a prohibited substance?


----------



## Britestar (11 November 2010)

As far as I can remember, the Rep who came into us says it is perfectly comp legal. Shmae he was in this morning, but I was off!


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 November 2010)

Loubiepoo said:



			Thanks for this Immogen - do you think there is a potential for it to be used as calmer for example when competing (since it is a natural product) or is it more of a sedative? Would it be a prohibited substance?
		
Click to expand...

It is totally natural so is not listed in prohibitive substances list currently.  The Intervet rep we spoke to agreed it is not likely to be picked up of a drug test, but they have not tested it as such so cannot guarantee this...

It is not a sedative of any kind and the company bumpf clearly states it has NO sedative effects, so is safe to use when ridden. 

HTH


----------



## mil1212 (11 November 2010)

Interesting, I tried it on my very stressy greyhound and it didn't really seem to help, I am sure some of her behaviour is 'learned' too. The cost for her 2 week course also put us off trying again.  However, I have a pretty 'special' warmblood who it may be worth trying when we go competing, as he hates going in the lorry and gets quite worked up so may help him... I'll continue looking at this thread


----------



## Loubiepoo (11 November 2010)

Yes, thanks Immogen that helps  I'd seen the product advertised at my local vets for my stressy cat and wondered about an equine version. Have any other HHO's had any success with it????


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 November 2010)

mil1212 said:



			Interesting, I tried it on my very stressy greyhound and it didn't really seem to help, I am sure some of her behaviour is 'learned' too. The cost for her 2 week course also put us off trying again.  However, I have a pretty 'special' warmblood who it may be worth trying when we go competing, as he hates going in the lorry and gets quite worked up so may help him... I'll continue looking at this thread
		
Click to expand...

Bear in mind - I put this up because my experience is of n=1!!! Not a great pool so far, but that said I would try it again. 

I'm not sure whether it targets "learned" behaviours or not TBH...more targeted about stress I think. So I'd be interesting to try for loading. 

I hope others will post up experiences they have - or may be more inclined to try it at least?

ATB


----------



## DollyCoblet (14 January 2011)

Hi,
Thought I would post to this as have been advised by my vet to try zylkene on my 6 year old mare who is awful with the farrier and can only be shod under I/V sedation, like the filly you mentioned ACP doesnt touch her, we used to be able to trim her with no problems but now she wont even let the farrier do this without sedation. The problem has come that the sedation has started to knock her for 6 and the last lot took her 6 days to get over fully.
The vet stated this was natural and I have had some fantastic results with this mare and natural products, she had an awful fluey/cold last year antibiotics didnt clear it however herbs had her right as rain in a few weeks, I also got rid of a sarcoid using Thuja, so she is really treatable with natural products.
Am so hoping this is the olive branch we need, will let you know how we get on, just one question did the lady continue giving the Zylkene after the farrier visit?


----------



## misst (14 January 2011)

Another "thumbs up". Have a 2yo with pus in the foot at the moment and he has never ever been stabled in his life. He is now in, on his own but able to see other horses in the paddocks in front of him. He was very upset and stressed understandably. He is 16hh and is a lot of 2yo to manage when he is upset. Zylkene has been fab and just "taken the edge" off him. He is eating drinking and pooing as normal, he is very sweet and loving and is very very settled in his new house. He is having one sachet a day and has been for the last 7 days.
He is completely calm - we are able to muck out around him, do feet and rugs etc without any stress and without tying him up at all. He is not box walking or cribbing or showing any distress, neither does he barge the door to come out as you open it - he did this previously.


----------



## SheadonSaffron (21 February 2011)

I haven't had any clients use this yet, but I have one considering it, so it's really useful to have this info - thanks.
Re horses that are tricky for the farrier, and to stand still, etc - just wanted to take the opportunity to point out that's the kind of issue I (and the other Intelligent Horsemanship Recommended Associates) work with on a daily basis - more often than not the problem is rooted in misunderstanding and can be easily solved without drugs (eg ACP) or neutraceuticals!  I've been working with a horse today that hasn't been able to have it's back feet trimmed without ACP in the 3 yrs that it's been with this owner, they haven't even been able to pick the back feet out!  One session (about 40mins work in total) and they can pick all 4 feet out.  
Sue


----------



## fruity (21 February 2011)

Ummm see i tried the canine version on my loony beagle and it made no difference what so ever and other clients of ours hadn't had much luck either,maybe the equine version works better though,might have to order some and try it on the horses,could be handy stuff to keep in the feed room instead of other calmers.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (24 February 2011)

hi, my thoroughbred mare has been on box rest for 7 months and we have tried her with loads of different things to calm her down but Zylkene has worked the best.


----------



## applecart14 (18 April 2012)

Zyklene was brilliant for my horse coming off box rest and into the paddock.  Had him on it for five days.  Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Forester (18 April 2012)

Around about October last year a final year veterinary student posted on HHO asking for people who had horses who were difficult to shoe due to behavioural issues. She asked participants to try 2 products on their horse and to note the horses responses during shoeing after taking the products. 
I took part with my mare. One of the products brought about an amazing improvement in my mares behaviour. I asked for the name of the product.  .  . It was Zylkene. I would definately recommend it although I havent used it again as it is quite expensive


----------



## Icarus (20 May 2012)

I have my youngster on this, he is a nightmare akin to adhd in children, always getting himself into trouble with me and horses he is turned out with. I started him on Zylkene 7 days ago at the stated dose of one sachet a day as per instructions on day 3 no change, so vet advised 2 sachets a day, we are now on day 7 and he is worse if anything! Sorry not impressed thus far :-(

edited to add he is 4yrs, out in the day in at night. Behavior is not feed related.


----------



## applecart14 (7 July 2012)

Fabby stuff, really worked well for my horse.


----------



## odd1 (7 July 2012)

i used it on my stressy boy when he came down with stress lami and had to be box rested, it took the edge off him, i also managed to claim it off of the insurance, bought the first lot from the vet then from amimed who were cheaper and the insurance still paid up for it, think i got 3 boxes in total from insurance 
i have some here in my first aid box so if i feel he is going to get stressed out again i will get them into him, i found it took 4 days to work though
planning on taking my youngster out to a comp soon so the old stress head will get some zylkene in the run up to that so he can be left at home (should it not be the other way about in giving the youngster the calmer for going out to a comp?)


----------

